
HR Tools to Check Your Team Is Engaged - hrgeek
http://cactushr.com/blog/2016/10/12/10-hr-tools-to-check-your-team-is-engaged/
======
carsongross
Hmmm. I have an idea for a startup...

[https://www.amazon.com/Petrainer-PET998DBB2-Waterproof-
Recha...](https://www.amazon.com/Petrainer-PET998DBB2-Waterproof-Rechargeable-
Training/dp/B00W6ZHZMI/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-
supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1476296776&sr=1-3)

Pitch video:

[https://youtu.be/GtmYDESEwXs?t=14](https://youtu.be/GtmYDESEwXs?t=14)

------
whamlastxmas
Instead of a focus on motivating employees, it seems like there should be a
focus on not _demotivating_ them. I don't think an employer can or should try
to be a therapist for employees by trying to help them find purpose. Throwing
a bunch of HR tools at a team of developers is a sure-fire way of getting eye
rolling and complaints about upper management wasting developers' time.

Pay your developers well, don't treat them like children, give the technology
leaders the respect to make technology decisions, and don't put them in a
toxic environment. Be active in getting constant face-to-face feedback and
actually listen and be willing to admit faults as an employer.

------
jbob2000
As an employee, I am always extremely cautious when I'm surveyed about my
employment. At the end of the day, the only thing these surveys do is tell the
employer if I'm worth keeping around or not. If I indicate anything other than
10/10 on these surveys, I will get put on a performance improvement plan,
which is the first step to getting fired.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Agreed. My cynicism tells me that more often than not, this is just used to
find disgruntled employees and get rid of them rather than actually fixing
problems.

